# How to eliminate hollow sound from drywalls?



## HassaanAbdeen (Aug 7, 2012)

I'm seeking a partitioning system (for luxury villas project) that eliminates the need for plastering. And at the same time I don't want the hollow sound produced by Drywalls when you tap/knock on them.

Please note the following:
1) These walls are for internal partitioning (Non-Bearing Walls) up to 3.2 m high.
2) Thicknesses of these walls (with the cavity) are mostly 15 cm but in some cases 20 cm.
3) No limitation here to the type or thickness of drywall to be used as long the HOLLOW tapping noise gets eliminated and the finish doesn't require PLASTERING.
4) No limitation here to the type or size of the studs and runners.
5) Oh one last thing, the drywall must be able to hold a LED TV screen anywhere without the need for backing reinforcement.

The best solution would seem to use Sandwich panels. But unfortunately we couldn't find sandwich panels that has low tolerance in thickness to accept putty/paint directly without plastering.

That said, how can you build drywalls but eliminate the hollow sound?

Thank you in advance.


----------



## thefinisher (Sep 2, 2011)

Double layer 5/8" with green glue in between........


----------



## rjensen ptg (Aug 11, 2012)

insulation


----------



## dieselman350 (Aug 21, 2012)

What about quietrock


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

I'm having trouble making sense of your post, here in a drywall forum.

You're looking for something different altogether, right? Why no plaster?

Why don't you build rammed-earth walls? Although, I have no idea how the hell you'd get your plumbing and electrical in there.

If you're looking to get my cutting edge drywall-less top secret wall invention, you can go bark up some other tree.....I'm not sharing......yet.


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

Search the forums for soundproofing and you will get some tips.


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

Mudshark said:


> Search the forums for soundproofing and you will get some tips.


But that's the problem....he doesn't want "drywalls:


----------



## DLSdrywall (May 22, 2012)

fill the cavity with 1/2 lb. spray foam, and use 5/8 abuse board


----------



## HassaanAbdeen (Aug 7, 2012)

Thank you gentlemen for your suggestions.



DLSdrywall said:


> fill the cavity with 1/2 lb. spray foam, and use 5/8 abuse board


We are currently experimenting foam concrete injection to fill the gap in the dry wall. It does the job of eliminating the hollow sound when tapping but requires tie rods every half a meter to prevent the boards from opening.

We are using Magnesium Oxide Boards for the job btw.


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

HassaanAbdeen said:


> Thank you gentlemen for your suggestions.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I had a homeowner ask about these boards the other day....now I'm going to have to go look it up.

Will you have to plaster the boards?

edit: looked it up
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magnesium_oxide_wallboard


----------



## carpentaper (Feb 28, 2009)

i'm still curious as to how you will hold up a tv without backing.


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

carpentaper said:


> i'm still curious as to how you will hold up a tv without backing.


Those big butterfly anchors will hold 150 lbs. Or, about 68 kilos. And that's in drywall...:blink: I hung a giant Kudu head for a guy once. 

Solo 

That thing was huge.


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

look at the fixings for this tv!
I have a 55 samsung 3d tv hanging with these fixings in normal drywall and its not moved yet! Utube samsung led tv slim wallmounts:thumbsup:
Thats them that is about 520 mins in!


----------

